# Waliens by R.W. Finlan and Darren Bowker-Powis



## darkpowers (Sep 30, 2010)

​ 
*In the bottom right hand corner of Wales, the run-down post-industrial  valleys outpost of Ffhâgdiwedd makes global headlines when staff and  pupils at a local school have a terrifying encounter with the unknown.   

Soon after, there are sightings of strange objects in the sky and a  sinister silver suited being lurking on the hillsides, while shopping  trolleys and sheep vanish without trace. As events escalate, fear, panic  and paranoia spreads among local people, and supplies of tin foil run  low.   

Journalist, Geraint Price, would rather investigate possible links  between a failed multi-million redevelopment project and claims of  council corruption over his morning bacon butty than the “ravings of a  bunch of loony crackpots!”   But Price and his colleagues are destined to become embroiled in the  mystery of The Ffhâgdiwedd Thing.... 

**Available from www.daricbooks.com*

*Click for promotional trailer*
​


----------



## darkpowers (Oct 31, 2010)

dddddddd


----------

